# كبسولات هندسية ( قطر كيبل الكهرباء و قياس القاطع الكهربي )



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

في البيان التالي ماوعدت به من قبل بخصوص تحديد قطر الكيبل و قياس القاطع و فتحة مرور الدكت لوحدات الباكيج :

القدرة التبريدية للوحدة بالطن تبريد يليها مساحة مقطع كيبل الكهرباء يليها طاقة القاطع بالامبير يليها قياس الدكت المقبول بالملليمترات ، و في حالة مرور دكت الامداد و الراجع سويا يضاعف قياس الفتحة في اتجاه واحد فقط كما سنبين : 

وحدة 3 ط ت ، الكيبل 10ملمتر مربع و القاطع طاقة 30 امبير و قياس الدكت : 450 * 300 و فتحة مرور الدكت في السقف او الحائط تساوي 1100 * 400 ملمترات 
وحدة 4 ط ت : الكيبل 10ملمتر مربع و القاطع 40 امبير و قياس الدكت 550 *300 
و سنكمل حتي الوحدات قدرة 25 ط ت باذن الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

وحدة قدرة 5 ط ت : الكيبل 10ملميمتر مربع ، القاطع 45 امبير ، قياس الدكت : 650 *300 ملمتر​
وحدة 6.25 ط ت الكيبل 16 ملليمتر مربع ، القاطع : 50 امبير ، قياس الدكت : 800 *300​
وحدة 7.5 ط ت : الكيبل 16 ملليمتر مربع ، القاطع 70 امبير و قياس الدكت 900 *300 ملم​
وحدة 8.5 ط ت : الكيبل 25ملم مربع ، القاطع : 70 امبير ، الدكت1000 * 300 ملم​
وحدة 10 ط ت : الكيبل 25 ملم مربع ، القاطع 70 امبير ، الدكت 950 *350 ملم​
وحدة 12.5 ط ت : الكيبل 35ملم مربع ، القاطع 90 امبير ، الدكت : 1400 *300 ملم​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

وحدة 15 ط ت : الكيبل 35 ملم مربع ، القاطع 110 امبير ، الدكت : 1200 *400 ملم​
وحدة 20 ط ت : الكيبل 35 ملم مربع و القاطع 150 امبير​
وحدة 25 ط ت : نفس البيانات اعلاه​
هذه البيانات تخص وحدات ترين الباكيج و المجزأة المركزية و تنطبق على كل الوحدات المماثلة من الماركات الاخري مالم يذكر غير ذلك فضلا عن ان قياسات الدكت مبنية على اساس بيانات الوحدات القياسية من حيث معدل تدفق الهواء القياسي وهو 400 ق م د لكل طن تبريد ، و الفاقد الاحتكاكي 0.08 انش لكل 100 قدم طول من الدكت ، 
كما اتخذنا ارتفاع الدكت في حدود ما يسمح به تواجد السقف المستعار 
و نسأل الله لكم ولنا التوفيق لطاعته و النجاة من النار ، آمين​


----------



## majdy82 (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم
و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مستريورك (18 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس صبري سعيد

جزاك الله خير ا علي هذا الموضوع الجيد 

وبارك الله فيك

ودائما الي الامام


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف 66 (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى ع هذه المشاركه


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (21 يناير 2010)

:31::31:chkran


----------



## م شهاب (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور استاذي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## ASHRAF100 (14 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد احمداحمد (14 يناير 2012)

معلومة مفيدة شكرا


----------



## ml1988ml (15 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله لك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامر النجار (29 يونيو 2012)

دائما متميز يا دكتور


----------



## alarefmohamed (29 يونيو 2012)

زادك الله من فضله وعلمه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (1 يوليو 2012)

ا سيدى انا مبسوط منك جدا 
ومش عارف اشيل انظارى من عليك
بارك الله فيك وامتعك بعلمك وجعلة صدقة جارية


----------



## أكرم حمزه (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .... سؤالي هو كم الفولتيه لاجهزة التبريد هذه ؟ وهل تنطبق هذه البيانات على منظومات vrv


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا لمروركم و تعليقاتكم 
الأرقام الموجودة تنطبق على الوحدات المستخدمة في المملكة العربية السعودية من حيث الفلطية و هي تنطبق على منتجات شركة ترين و بالتقريب منتجات الشركات المماثلة و الفروق ليست مؤثرة


----------



## حمدي النمر (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## أكرم حمزه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لمروركم و تعليقاتكم
> الأرقام الموجودة تنطبق على الوحدات المستخدمة في المملكة العربية السعودية من حيث الفلطية و هي تنطبق على منتجات شركة ترين و بالتقريب منتجات الشركات المماثلة و الفروق ليست مؤثرة



شكرا جزيلا عله الرد يعني فولتية هذه الأجهزه هي , 60Hz, 110V وهذه البيانات لاتنطبق في العراق والبلدان التي تكون الفولتيه المجهزه 220V,50Hz


----------



## kokohamo2003 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الفولطية 220 للوحدات حتي 5 طن تبريد أو 380 / 3 فاز لما هو أعلا و لكل حساباته و في كل الحالات يجب الرجوع الي كتالوجات الشركة المنتجة والفولطية المتوافرة بالموقع


----------



## aati badri (24 نوفمبر 2012)

وحدة 3 ط ت ، الكيبل 10ملمتر مربع و القاطع طاقة 30 امبير و قياس الدكت : 450 * 300 و فتحة مرور الدكت في السقف او الحائط تساوي 1100 * 400 ملمترات 
وحدة 4 ط ت : الكيبل 10ملمتر مربع و القاطع 40 امبير و قياس الدكت 550 *300 
و سنكمل حتي الوحدات قدرة 25 ط ت باذن الله 


وحدة قدرة 5 ط ت : الكيبل 10ملميمتر مربع ، القاطع 45 امبير ، قياس الدكت : 650 *300 ملمتر​
وحدة 6.25 ط ت الكيبل 16 ملليمتر مربع ، القاطع : 50 امبير ، قياس الدكت : 800 *300​
وحدة 7.5 ط ت : الكيبل 16 ملليمتر مربع ، القاطع 70 امبير و قياس الدكت 900 *300 ملم ​
وحدة 8.5 ط ت : الكيبل 25ملم مربع ، القاطع : 70 امبير ، الدكت1000 * 300 ملم ​
وحدة 10 ط ت : الكيبل 25 ملم مربع ، القاطع 70 امبير ، الدكت 950 *350 ملم​
وحدة 12.5 ط ت : الكيبل 35ملم مربع ، القاطع 90 امبير ، الدكت : 1400 *300 ملم ​



وحدة 15 ط ت : الكيبل 35 ملم مربع ، القاطع 110 امبير ، الدكت : 1200 *400 ملم ​
وحدة 20 ط ت : الكيبل 35 ملم مربع و القاطع 150 امبير ​
وحدة 25 ط ت : نفس البيانات اعلاه 
الفولطية 220 للوحدات حتي 5 طن تبريد أو 380 / 3 فاز لما هو أعلا و لكل حساباته و في كل الحالات يجب الرجوع الي كتالوجات الشركة المنتجة والفولطية المتوافرة بالموقع 
​
هذه البيانات تخص وحدات ترين الباكيج و المجزأة المركزية و تنطبق على كل الوحدات المماثلة من الماركات الاخري مالم يذكر غير ذلك فضلا عن ان قياسات الدكت مبنية على اساس بيانات الوحدات القياسية من حيث معدل تدفق الهواء القياسي وهو 400 ق م د لكل طن تبريد ، و الفاقد الاحتكاكي 0.08 انش لكل 100 قدم طول من الدكت ، 
كما اتخذنا ارتفاع الدكت في حدود ما يسمح به تواجد السقف المستعار 
و نسأل الله لكم ولنا التوفيق لطاعته و النجاة من النار ، آمين
​


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع ولو تكرمت عايزين شرح لطريقه حساب القاطع والكابل يعنى عايزين المعادلات لل 220 وال 380 فولت علشان نبقى فاهمين بجد
ارجو الاهتمام مع خالص الشكر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكركم إخوتي على تعليقاتكم 
بالنسبة للحسابات تقدر تجيبها من أي هاندبوك او من زميل مهندس كهرباء متمرس و خبرة مع ملاحظة ان الحسابات بالقوانين المعتادة بتكون نتائجها بيور لكن حسابات الشركات المنتجة تضع في اعتبارها أشياء فنية كثيرة و كل شركة لها أسراها في هذا
و اللي له علاقات جيدة بشركة ترين يقدر يجيب منهم كتاب يحتوي على بيانات الوحدات مختصر للاختيار السريع و ستجد فيه ما يغنيك من أرقام هامة مثل عدد الكمبرسورات و عدد دوائر التبريد و الأمبير المستهلك من كل item , و الكيلوات او الحصان طاقة تشغيل و الكيلوات تبريد و الطن تيريد
و الله المستعان 
و جزاكم الله خيرا و ألفة و توافق و علما و بركة في الرزق و الذرية و الأهل 
آمين و ربنا لا تحرمنا من رضاك ولا من إجابة دعاء الزملاء فأنا عبدك الفقير اليك أرجو رضاك و عفوك ومغفرتك و محبتك و القرب منك و السقيا من الحوض المورود مع نبيك و مصطفاك محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم و نسألك شفاعته لي وللمسلمين آمين


----------



## alarefmohamed (8 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس الفاضل العلامة / صبرى سعيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , زادك الله من علمه ولكن لى سؤال هل يمكن تطبيق تلك البيانات على جميع انواع التكييف ( كونسيلد _ اسبليت ................. الخ ) 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتحية


----------



## بسام عبد ألأحد ايل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تستطيع بأمان كامل مهندس عارف


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (16 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا مهندس صبري


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يناير 2013)

الف شكر علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2013)

مشكورون على المرور 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## طارق مسعود علي (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## CFPBOUAZIZ (23 يناير 2013)

بارك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## مالك الترك (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير ا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير بس مفيش شيت اكسيل ادخله القدرة يدينى قطر كابل الكهرباء


----------



## mahmood mrbd (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2013)

آسف ، لا يوجد إكسل شيت فالعلاقة بين الطن تبريد و الطاقة المستهلكة تتوقف على معطيات الصانع 
و الأفضل أن تجمعي أكبر عدد من كتالوجات الشركات لتكون لديك مرجعا لوحداتها و هي متوفرة لدي الشركات في نسخ الكترونية أيضا ، و عموما المعلومات الواردة في الموضوع تنطبق على وحدات ترين و معظم الوحدات التي تستخدم ضواغط أمريكية الصنع أو المواصفة ، و تعمل على 60 ذبذبة / الثانية أي 60 هرتز


----------



## abohasham (10 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالرازق مديح (29 مايو 2013)

ياترى الحسابات دى ياهندسة على أى اساس انا مهندس موقع فى مشروع جارى التنفيذ فيه والمصمم واضع قيم مختلفة تماما عما ذكرت مثلا عندى وحدة ال 25 طن تبريد v380,hz60 عندى القاطع والسكينة قيمتهم 100 امبير والكابل 3.5x50mm^2 ووجدت الحسابات من خلال كتالوج الزامل لوحدات التكييف البكدج والتى تعتمد على قيمة MCA & MOCP صحيحة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 مايو 2013)

أهلا بكم 
القيم المذكورة لوحدات ترين 
و يجب أخذ البيانات من كتالوج المنتج


----------



## وائل البرعى (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

احسنتم وجزاكم الله خيرا ,,,, ولكني اتساءل هل في الاجواء الحارة جدا والتي تصل الحرارة فيها الى 56 درجة مئوية وربما اكثر بقليل ان نختار القياسات الاعلى للكيبل وقاطع الدورة لنكون في مأمن؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على مروركم و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
بالتأكيد درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالكيبل تؤثر في قدرته على نقل الطاقة و بالتالي فإن الكيابل في هذه الحالة يجب أن تكون معزولة بمادة عالية المقاومة لتأثير الحرارة 
و عموما يجب الرجوع للشركات المنتجة للكيابل الكهربائية بهذا الخصوص و لابد أنه إما لديها المنتج المناسب أو لديها معادلات تخص اختيار الكيبل المناسب كما لابد من الرجوع الي كود
الـ nec = national electric code و بالمناسبة ليس له علاقة بشركة nec المنتجة للأجهزة الالكترونية لأن مفيش مصري الا و هو يعرف تلفاز الشركة و لكن الكثير لا يعرفون موضوع الكود للأسف 
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 
نرجو اذا توصلت الي معلومة موثةقة أن تتكرم علينا بها في الملتقي و أسأل الله أن يذكرني بأن أسأل زميل لي مجتهد و ذو خبرة جيدة في مجاله : الكهرباء عسي أن يفيدنا في الموضوع


----------

